# Buran Small Second



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

I am generally a tool watch guy and this one is rather on the dressy side. I have also had some bad experiences with Russian watches and I have promised myself to keep away from them several times. But... I've been tempted by this Buran since I first saw it in pictures and I finally bought it. Surprisingly well made, no major quality flaws. A nice inexpensive watch. I hope you like the pics.

Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Pawel, I like it - that's a good pic of the lume.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice watch Pawel thanks for posting.... I like the shape of the hands, they look particularly good in the lume shot


----------



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

greyowl said:


> Nice watch Pawel thanks for posting.... I like the shape of the hands, they look particularly good in the lume shot


It is the shape of the hands and the small second subdial that attracted me most in this watch. I'm glad you like it.

Pawel


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes, well balanced lay out. Particularly like the second hand at the

9 position. Cool shots Pawel.


----------

